# working for drywall company



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The banks caused the housing boom . And the bust! 

As we all know now ..The boom wasn't needed . Bush or Obama can't be blamed for idiots buying homes they knew they couldn't afford ! 


911 and two wars just added fuel to a fire that was already burning .


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

People buying houses they couldn'tafford was Clinton an DemocraticParty of 1998 they took down Regulations!:thumbsup:
But when you have the Smallest American Work Force since 1977 yeah it ain't obama's Fault with his .3% growth


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

2009 and 2010 were very difficult years here in Detroit. I worked everyday, but we were taking jobs we never would have looked at in years prior, and doing more of the work ourselves. The last two years have been crazy. My biggest problem is finding skilled trades. I've got plenty of work, but can't get enough good guys to get it all done.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

When did the drywall forum become the political forum and blame game forum? My gosh. I understand everyone was affected in some way in the past decade. You can blame Clinton, Bush, Obama, banks, people for borrowing more then they could pay, and I'm sure a million other things for the downfall. In the end it happened and we all had to deal with it. This industry was hit pretty hard so I'm sure everyone on here took a big hit. I know I did. I was slow as crap and had to take jobs I really didn't want to and pick up work where I could. Now, I'm busier then can be and so are a lot of guys on here.

I feel for everyone affected by the bust and you having to close up shop and work for some company as a 1099. But I'm sorry, if you had your business for 27 years it should have been able to survive. At least tread water and make some changes and get back on your feet. Lots of us had to make changes and tread water until things got better. But believe it or not lots of guys are busy right now, even with Obama still in office. 

If you are only getting 4 hours a day and are already a 1099 and have your own insurance then start your business back up to fill in those other hours of the day. Obviously the company you are working for is no good and don't really care about quality. So give them what they want and just get the work done. Then go home and start calling your old clients and customers up and let them know you are available for jobs. Start advertising. Start getting your name back out there. Then when you have enough work to pay the bills quit the other place. Make some changes to make your business more viable. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> When did the drywall forum become the political forum and blame game forum?


It didn't. Some people can't take a hint--political commentary goes in P&R, and that's the only place it's allowed here. Thread closed.


----------

